# 2GBVPS.COM 2nd anniversary special $8.40/mo yearly 4GB OpenVZ VPS in UK/FR/DE/CH & US



## Thelen (Feb 7, 2015)

*2GBVPS.com is proud to announce our 2nd anniversary!* 

Started in late 2012 we sold our first VPS in January 2013, and actually still have that customer! We started on the back of the trend providing low cost 2GB virtual machines, but instead of crowding users onto the nodes like the big boys, our aim was 0 overselling and guaranteed performance. This worked out great for a while, however to continue to offer such low prices we increased the overselling limit from 0% (not oversold), to 100% (resources oversold 2:1). We felt this was still extremely competitive, with many of the main players overselling 4:1 and even 8:1+ in some cases!

We grew quite fast with two main LEB offers and some support from referrals and WHT. We currently sponsor a few different gaming clans, from UT99 to Minecraft to GTA:SA, all whom have felt the benefit of such low oversold VMs especially the resource hog Minecraft! We might be a smaller provider, but we have a proven track record and a long-term commitment to our customers and business. There might be better deals out there, and better performance, but for the best of both worlds and a reliable provider, we think we're one of the better options!

So now on the eve of our 2nd anniversary we come back with another exciting offer, this time *4GB RAM for $8.4/mo* paid yearly, or *$11.25 monthly*. *No coupons required*, just click to order, and be instantly provisioned!

We use:

OVH France, Roubaix DCs. 5.39.66.144 http://ipv4.proof.ovh.net/files/

Hetzner Germany, Frankfurt DCs. 5.9.123.201

Redstation UK, Hampshire. 31.3.244.226 http://www.as35662.net/speedtest.html

Privatelayer CH, Zurich. 46.19.136.226

Psychz US, LosAngeles. 198.13.123.195

2nd anniversary VPS specs:

- OpenVZ with SolusVM management

- 4GB RAM guaranteed

- 90GB HDD

- 1TB [email protected]

- 2 vCPU

- 1 IPv4

 

[Order links]

 

Reasonable use allowed (IRC, Proxy, Adult), see TOS/AUP at 2gbvps.com/tos.html

Extra IP from $1/mo/IP

Extra BW from $2/TB

 

LEB offers and comments, mostly all positive!

http://lowendbox.com/blog/2gbvps-com-7-2gb-openvz-in-france-germany-uk-dallas/

http://lowendbox.com/blog/2gbvps-com-7-2gb-openvz-vps-in-ukfrdech-us/


----------

